# Need PSU Recommendation for GTX 960



## Gollum (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi I just upgraded my PC with an Asus Strix GTX960 and 120 GB SanDisk SSD

My PC has Corsair CX430 Power supply.

Please let me know if I need to upgrade my PSU to 600W or more.

Micro ATX MSI A55M E33 system board
AMD A4 5300 3.4Ghz Trinity
4GB DDR3 Corsair value select RAM
500 GB 7200rpm SATA HDD
120 GB SSD SATA interface
GTX 960 2GB Strix OC Edition

1front LED fan cooler master 120 mm fan
1 back regular cooler master 120 mm fan
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 Evo CPU cooler with 1 90 mm fan

USB peripherals
1 USB Wireless receiver - kb+Mouse
2 USB HDD's
1 USB WiFi Adapter

1 HDMI out for video and Audio

As per eXtreme Power Supply Calculator
I require 311W PSU. Do you think my current 
Corsair cx430 is good?


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2015)

Should be good.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 26, 2015)

If it starts giving problems then upgrade


----------



## Gollum (Oct 26, 2015)

Faun said:


> Should be good.


Thanks


chimera201 said:


> If it starts giving problems then upgrade



I don't want to get into that situation


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 26, 2015)

you wont get into that situation, people overestimate the PSU wattage all the time..
also, your GTX 960 is a single 6 pin version right ? then no problems at all

- - - Updated - - -

if you're looking for an upgrade, upgrade your CPU


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I don't want to get into that situation



It would take some years to get into that situation. That's why.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 26, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> you wont get into that situation, people overestimate the PSU wattage all the time..
> also, your GTX 960 is a single 6 pin version right ? then no problems at all
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


hehe my cpu is super cheap and hard to replace as its FM2 socket type and I could not see a better deal
You are welcome to suggest a better fm2 CPU



chimera201 said:


> It would take some years to get into that situation. That's why.


ok cool


----------

